# Cort Guitars 2018 Lineup



## TheUnknownOne (Mar 6, 2018)

So the korean brand announced a bunch of new models for 2018, including a refresh of their KX and X lines. Nothing groundbreaking or innovative but the brand might offer good bank for the buck workhorses guitars

KX Series

*KX100


View attachment 59566
*

View attachment 59568

link
specs :

*CONSTRUCTION* Bolt-On
*BODY* Basswood
*NECK* Hardmaple
*FRETBOARD* Jatoba(400㎜(15.75") Radius)
*FRETS* 24
*SCALE* 648mm(25.5")
*TUNERS* Die-Casting
*BRIDGE* Hardtail
*PICKUPS* EG4 Powersound
*ELECTRONICS* 1 Volume, 1 Tone, 3 Way Toggle Switch
*HARDWARE* Black


*KX300


*
link
specs :
*CONSTRUCTION* Bolt-On
*BODY* Mahogany w/ Spalted Maple Top
*NECK* Hardmaple
*BINDING* White(Body)
*FRETBOARD* Jatoba(400㎜(15.75") Radius)
*FRETS* 24
*SCALE* 648mm(25.5")
*TUNERS* Die-Casting
*BRIDGE* Hardtail w/ String-Thru Body
*PICKUPS* EMG® RetroActive Super77 Set
*ELECTRONICS* 1 Volume, 1 Tone, 3 Way Toggle Switch
*HARDWARE* Black Nickel
*STRINGS* D'Addario® YB EXL 110


*KX257B*


link
*CONSTRUCTION* Bolt-On
*BODY* Mahogany
*NUT WIDTH* 48㎜(1 7/8")
*NECK* Hardmaple
*FRETBOARD* Jatoba(400㎜(15.75") Radius)
*FRETS* 24
*SCALE* 685mm(27" Baritone)
*TUNERS* Die-Casting
*BRIDGE* Hardtail w/ String-Thru Body
*PICKUPS* EMG® RetroActive Super77-7st Set
*ELECTRONICS* 1 Volume, 1 Tone, 3 Way Toggle Switch
*HARDWARE* Black Nickel
*STRINGS* D'Addario® YB EXL 110 & NW059


*KX500FF*

View attachment 59573

link
*CONSTRUCTION* Bolt-On
*BODY* Swamp Ash w/ Poplar Burl Top
*NECK* 5PC Maple & Purple Heart
*BINDING* Black
*FRETBOARD* Macassar Ebony(400㎜ Radius)
*FRETS* 24
*SCALE* 648~685mm(25.5 ~ 27") Multi-Scale
*TUNERS* Locking
*BRIDGE* Single Hardtail w/ String-Thru Body
*PICKUPS* EMG® 707
*ELECTRONICS* 1 Volume, 1 Tone, 3 Way Toggle Switch
*HARDWARE* Black Nickel
*STRINGS* D'Addario® YB EXL 110 & NW059



X Series

*X250

*
View attachment 59574
link
*CONSTRUCTION Bolt-On
BODY Meranti
NECK Hardmaple
FRETBOARD Jatoba(400㎜(15.75") Radius)
FRETS 24
SCALE 648mm(25.5")
TUNERS Die-Casting
BRIDGE DoubleLocking-II Tremolo
PICKUPS EMG® SRO OC1 & Alnico V Single-Coil
ELECTRONICS 1 Volume, 1 Tone, 5 Way Selector Switch
HARDWARE Black
STRINGS D'Addario® YB EXL 120*


*X300*



link
*CONSTRUCTION* Bolt-On
*BODY* American Basswood w/ Flamed Maple Top
*NECK* Hardmaple
*FRETBOARD* Maple(Compound Radius)
*FRETS* 24
*SCALE* 648mm(25.5")
*TUNERS* Die-Casting
*BRIDGE* FloydRose® Special Tremolo
*PICKUPS* EMG® RetroActive Hot70 Set
*ELECTRONICS* 1 Volume, 1 Tone, 3 Way Toggle Switch
*HARDWARE* Black
*STRINGS* D'Addario® YB EXL 120

*X500*


link

*CONSTRUCTION* Neck-Thru
*BODY* Swamp Ash
*NECK* 5PC Maple & Panga Panga
*BINDING* White(Fingerboard)
*FRETBOARD* Ebony(Compound Radius)
*FRETS* 24
*SCALE* 648mm(25.5")
*TUNERS* Die-Casting
*BRIDGE* FloydRose® Special Tremolo
*PICKUPS* EMG® 60(N) & 81(B)
*ELECTRONICS* 1 Volume, 1 Tone, 3 Way Toggle Switch
*HARDWARE* Black
*STRINGS* D'Addario® YB EXL 120


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 6, 2018)

Cort used bring out some neat stuff, but the last few years have been an absolute snooze-fest.


----------



## bostjan (Mar 6, 2018)

Hmm, for me, a few of these are near misses. But like you said, depending on pricing, they might be worth a second look.


----------



## Spicypickles (Mar 6, 2018)

X300's look ok, I wouldn't mind trying one out.


----------



## mikah912 (Mar 6, 2018)

Spicypickles said:


> X300's look ok, I wouldn't mind trying one out.



I was about to say the same. I think the KX300 looks pretty tight, honestly. If it's around $500-600, I'd probably prefer it over an $899 Ibanez Iron Label from Indonesia with similarly "exotic" looks.


----------



## bostjan (Mar 6, 2018)

^I'd be interested in the KX257 if it looked more like that


----------



## TheUnknownOne (Mar 6, 2018)

Sorry for not posting every color scheme available for each model but I have reached the file upload limit very quickly :/




MaxOfMetal said:


> Cort used bring out some neat stuff, but the last few years have been an absolute snooze-fest.



Indeed, Cort has been sleeping for years with nothing new besides Matt Bellamy's production model...
Ten years ago, their EVL and KX line was all the rage in Europe, because we had no other reasonable option for "metal" starter guitars besides ibanez. Shecter was not well distributed here.




mikah912 said:


> I was about to say the same. I think the KX300 looks pretty tight, honestly. If it's around $500-600, I'd probably prefer it over an $899 Ibanez Iron Label from Indonesia with similarly "exotic" looks.



KX series were priced under 400€ (except the "Custom" model) back in the days. So with the slight wage increase in indonesia, i'll bet they will be sold near $500-600

They seem like ok guitars, and Cort generally delivers quality low end builds and QC. I'm surprised in a good way to see they made the effort to include EMG retroactive pickups rather than unbranded or rebranded cheap ones (I'm looking at you, Chapman Guitars)


----------



## MatiasTolkki (Mar 6, 2018)

mikah912 said:


> I was about to say the same. I think the KX300 looks pretty tight, honestly. If it's around $500-600, I'd probably prefer it over an $899 Ibanez Iron Label from Indonesia with similarly "exotic" looks.



Just get an RG550 and you'll pay 999 for a great MIJ ibanez.


----------



## TheUnknownOne (Mar 6, 2018)

MatiasTolkki said:


> Just get an RG550 and you'll pay 999 for a great MIJ ibanez.



But you have to like big neck heel,floating trem and the infamous V7 and V8 couple, so it's not really marketed for the same target... Plus the retro 80's design is not for everyone I guess


----------



## MatiasTolkki (Mar 6, 2018)

TBH, that pink one calls to me.


----------



## MatiasTolkki (Mar 6, 2018)

TheUnknownOne said:


> But you have to like big neck heel,floating trem and the infamous V7 and V8 couple, so it's not really marketed for the same target... Plus the retro 80's design is not for everyone I guess



TBH the V7/V8s this time aren't that bad. They aren't all screachy and high end focused. I think Ibanez realized they messed up the first time and did something to the winds, because they sound pretty good now. It's why I have spent a lot of time trying to decide if I really wanna take them out of my 550 or not (for now they're staying, but I need to hear them in a mix to be sure).


----------



## TheUnknownOne (Mar 6, 2018)

MatiasTolkki said:


> TBH the V7/V8s this time aren't that bad. They aren't all screachy and high end focused. I think Ibanez realized they messed up the first time and did something to the winds, because they sound pretty good now. It's why I have spent a lot of time trying to decide if I really wanna take them out of my 550 or not (for now they're staying, but I need to hear them in a mix to be sure).



I was completely unaware of this, but kudos to Ibanez if they did tweak them !


----------



## mikah912 (Mar 6, 2018)

MatiasTolkki said:


> Just get an RG550 and you'll pay 999 for a great MIJ ibanez.



Don't like anything about the guitar other than it's made in Japan. Don't like Floyds. Don't want anymore solid color finishes. Don't want a HSH pickup config.


----------



## MatiasTolkki (Mar 6, 2018)

TheUnknownOne said:


> I was completely unaware of this, but kudos to Ibanez if they did tweak them !



Yeah everyone complains about em and I was ready to replace em with the extra V1/V2 that I have here but they are pretty good. My only slight complaint is that I wish the neck pup was just a little bit warmer, but that's because of the ceramic magnet in the V7. Overall they sound pretty good though, but I'm sure if they were through a Marshall amp, I'd probably hate em


----------



## MatiasTolkki (Mar 6, 2018)

mikah912 said:


> Don't like anything about the guitar other than it's made in Japan. Don't like Floyds. Don't want anymore solid color finishes. Don't want a HSH pickup config.



Tremol-no=lock the bridge in fixed position
HSH pickups=new pickguard, make it HH or whatever you want.
Well, the solid color thing I can't help you with LOL


----------



## mikah912 (Mar 6, 2018)

MatiasTolkki said:


> Tremol-no=lock the bridge in fixed position
> HSH pickups=new pickguard, make it HH or whatever you want.
> Well, the solid color thing I can't help you with LOL



I'm fine with a trem. I don't like changing strings on Floyds. Or messing with them at all, actually. But yeah...that's an 80s-riffic guitar I have no interest in.


----------



## MatiasTolkki (Mar 6, 2018)

mikah912 said:


> I'm fine with a trem. I don't like changing strings on Floyds. Or messing with them at all, actually. But yeah...that's an 80s-riffic guitar I have no interest in.



The 550 comes in white you know. Just sayin.


----------



## bostjan (Mar 6, 2018)

Do you get a commission from Ibanez or something?

Don't get me wrong, the RG550 looks sweet to me, but it's obviously not going to be everyone's dream guitar, especially for people perusing a Cort thread.

Anyone know what that seven string is going to go for? We had a thread already about the multiscale: http://www.sevenstring.org/threads/new-cort-multiscale-7-string.327400/page-2 There was a little speculation about the price there, but nothing at all concrete, so I still don't know how Cort is going to tackle pricing. I'd say that if the multiscale is under $1k, it might be worth considering for a budgety-but-still-having-some-features-as-long-as-you-aren't-too-bothered-by-some-of-the-misplaced-features-type of guitar. I'd say that the other seven, if as is, is under $250, then I'd think about it, but I have a feeling it will be more than that. I just hate that I could fit a matchbox car between the bridge and the pickup. The fact that the bridge is chrome and everything else is a nice gunmetal colour is annoying, but I'm sure a little google shopping could fix that for $50-60, but it's still annoying.


----------



## manu80 (Mar 6, 2018)

they go with the trend, but if the quality is there, why not...


----------



## Spicypickles (Mar 6, 2018)

MatiasTolkki said:


> Just get an RG550 and you'll pay 999 for a great MIJ ibanez.


Yes, we get it. 

Keisel/carvin bad, ibanez good.


----------



## MatiasTolkki (Mar 6, 2018)

Spicypickles said:


> Yes, we get it.
> 
> Keisel/carvin bad, ibanez good.



The dude was complaining about Indo Ibanezes and their price points, so I mentioned the 550s. Don't see what is wrong with that.


----------



## Spicypickles (Mar 6, 2018)

Nothing wrong with it, it's just getting a bit tired


----------



## MatiasTolkki (Mar 6, 2018)

Spicypickles said:


> Nothing wrong with it, it's just getting a bit tired



I never said Carvin was bad. I said KIESEL was bad btw. My JB200 destroys my V220.


----------



## Hollowway (Mar 6, 2018)

bostjan said:


> Hmm, for me, a few of these are near misses. But like you said, depending on pricing, they might be worth a second look.



I agree. That FF 7 string is pretty hot, though. 

What do Corts usually run? I'm guessing that 500FF would be just south of $1000?


----------



## MatiasTolkki (Mar 6, 2018)

Hollowway said:


> I agree. That FF 7 string is pretty hot, though.
> 
> What do Corts usually run? I'm guessing that 500FF would be just south of $1000?



over here I've seen Corts at ishibashi for pretty cheap. Theyre marketed as kinda starter guitars but I haven't seen many online :/


----------



## diagrammatiks (Mar 6, 2018)

Hollowway said:


> I agree. That FF 7 string is pretty hot, though.
> 
> What do Corts usually run? I'm guessing that 500FF would be just south of $1000?



It looks like basically the premium topped version of the budget ibanez so probably at or a bit higher then that. 

I feel like with the wave of cheaper Indonesian guitars coming out they need to be priced really really competitively to move at all or have awesome quality. 

The kv257 looks pretty cool but the cheapest jackson 7 string multi scale is only 500 bucks now.


----------



## Wolfhorsky (Mar 7, 2018)

Is it only me to think that x series would greatly benefit from reversed headstock?


----------



## GraemeH (Mar 7, 2018)

Jatoba looks more like bland cheap rosewood than bland cheap rosewood. Urgh.


----------



## bostjan (Mar 7, 2018)

Hollowway said:


> I agree. That FF 7 string is pretty hot, though.
> 
> What do Corts usually run? I'm guessing that 500FF would be just south of $1000?


That's my thought. Budget Cort guitars I've seen going for around $200, but I have seen some more premium stuff for over $1000, and although we might get some pricing from Cort soon, at the moment, there is nothing at all about the FF7. If it ends up being the lowest priced multiscale ever, I'd be pretty excited about that, but I don't think it will be, because Cort's target demographic is probably people who don't know about Rondo Music.



GraemeH said:


> Jatoba looks more like bland cheap rosewood than bland cheap rosewood. Urgh.


I actually quite like it, but I still agree with your concept. Also, if too many people were using rosewood and CITES had to step in to get people to chill, but the end result becomes that 100% of the rosewood consumption becomes Jatoba consumption, was the problem even solved? But that's an issue for another discussion, I suppose.


----------



## MatiasTolkki (Mar 7, 2018)

GraemeH said:


> Jatoba looks more like bland cheap rosewood than bland cheap rosewood. Urgh.



I'm kinda curious about how Jatoba feels personally as I have never had it on a fingerboard. Keep in mind that I prefer maple just based on looks, but I do have 1 rosewood board guitar.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Mar 7, 2018)

They look good to me. 
Is Cort made at the same SK factories as the Ibanez Premiums? There seems to be some common DNA. Same Baby Daddy. We should call Maury.


----------



## Hollowway (Mar 7, 2018)

Yeah, is there not a more interesting wood than poo brown rosewood and jatoba? I mean, I like rosewood when done well, but this uniform brown stuff is ugly. Do the majority of players WANT uniform brown fretboards? I always figured those woods were used because they were inexpensive, but even expensive guitars have them, so I really don't know.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Mar 7, 2018)

Hollowway said:


> Yeah, is there not a more interesting wood than poo brown rosewood and jatoba? I mean, I like rosewood when done well, but this uniform brown stuff is ugly. Do the majority of players WANT uniform brown fretboards? I always figured those woods were used because they were inexpensive, but even expensive guitars have them, so I really don't know.



Pootey is in the in eye of the poo holder.


----------



## spudmunkey (Mar 7, 2018)

A co worker of mine hates walnut. She calls it "poo-colored wood". Her kitchen, which she loves, is honey-oak with brass handles, though, so...yeah.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 7, 2018)

The906 said:


> They look good to me.
> Is Cort made at the same SK factories as the Ibanez Premiums? There seems to be some common DNA. Same Baby Daddy. We should call Maury.



Indonesia, not Korea, but yes. 

Cortek is Ibanez's chief manufacturer.


----------



## Hollowway (Mar 7, 2018)

spudmunkey said:


> A co worker of mine hates walnut. She calls it "poo-colored wood". Her kitchen, which she loves, is honey-oak with brass handles, though, so...yeah.



 Yes, she's unqualified to make any judgments about wood. I HAAAAATE oak! I don't like plain rosewood, but I wouldn't even play guitar if they looked like kitchen cabinets.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Mar 7, 2018)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Indonesia, not Korea, but yes.
> 
> Cortek is Ibanez's chief manufacturer.



Thanks, and that makes sense.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Mar 7, 2018)

spudmunkey said:


> A co worker of mine hates walnut. She calls it "poo-colored wood". Her kitchen, which she loves, is honey-oak with brass handles, though, so...yeah.



But are they beveled?


----------



## jephjacques (Mar 7, 2018)

Cort's instruments always look like someone left a better design out in the sun and melted it slightly


----------



## Mathemagician (Mar 7, 2018)

Seeing that perfect 15.75 radius piqued my interest. They look like a solid line.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 7, 2018)

jephjacques said:


> Cort's instruments always look like someone left a better design out in the sun and melted it slightly



They've gotten in trouble in the past for making copies of the brands they build for, so they're kinda stuck playing it safe unless they're willing to spend the cash on licensing.


----------



## spudmunkey (Mar 7, 2018)

The906 said:


> But are they beveled?



The glass doors have beveled glass, so...yes.


----------



## TheUnknownOne (Mar 8, 2018)

I'm wondering, does anyone knows how Jatoba behaves with lemon oil ? Yay or nay ?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 8, 2018)

TheUnknownOne said:


> I'm wondering, does anyone knows how Jatoba behaves with lemon oil ? Yay or nay ?



Hard with large pores, so it'll take oil well. 

That said, I don't think I've found any fretboard wood that isn't enhanced by some oiling every now and then.


----------



## iamaom (Mar 8, 2018)

Hollowway said:


> Yeah, is there not a more interesting wood than poo brown rosewood and jatoba? I mean, I like rosewood when done well, but this uniform brown stuff is ugly. Do the majority of players WANT uniform brown fretboards? I always figured those woods were used because they were inexpensive, but even expensive guitars have them, so I really don't know.


I think it's some sort of feedback loop where the vast majority of players will just buy whatever is at guitar center so guitar companies have a bit of leeway to force things on consumers, but at the same buyers get used to what's already there and don't like spending money on new things that violate conventional wisdom. Take "tonewood" for example, Fender chose alder and ash because they were cheap and locally available and alternated using them based on the price to maximize profits, and they started to advertise them as selling features. Now (normal) players are very resistant towards any woods that aren't pre-established "tonewoods". The industry dug itself in a real hole now, if there was a sudden shift to mostly maple you'd have guitarists who wanted a traditional strat complaining they couldn't get the sound they wanted out of maple, pushing them to the used market. If they can convince people that wood that looks the same and feels the same "sounds" the same they can delay the inevitable just a bit longer


----------



## bostjan (Mar 8, 2018)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Hard with large pores, so it'll take oil well.
> 
> That said, I don't think I've found any fretboard wood that isn't enhanced by some oiling every now and then.


Never tried a Parker? I've wondered if phenolic will take any oil. Technically, it should be sealed off already.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Mar 8, 2018)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Hard with large pores, so it'll take oil well.
> 
> That said, I don't think I've found any fretboard wood that isn't enhanced by some oiling every now and then.


I find your views intriguing, please subscribe me to your news letter. 

Seriously, what would generally be used for maple boards? I thought these were to be left as is other than the occasional cleaning.


----------



## TheUnknownOne (Mar 8, 2018)

The906 said:


> I find your views intriguing, please subscribe me to your news letter.
> 
> Seriously, what would generally be used for maple boards? I thought these were to be left as is other than the occasional cleaning.



That was exactly my thought, should we consider Jatoba as a real rosewood alternative maintenance-wise ? Or is it closer to maple or ebony concerning its behaviour ?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 8, 2018)

bostjan said:


> Never tried a Parker? I've wondered if phenolic will take any oil. Technically, it should be sealed off already.



Fretboard _wood_.



The906 said:


> I find your views intriguing, please subscribe me to your news letter.
> 
> Seriously, what would generally be used for maple boards? I thought these were to be left as is other than the occasional cleaning.



The maple boards on 99% of guitars are finished with a hard finish, so no oiling required.


----------



## bostjan (Mar 8, 2018)

TheUnknownOne said:


> That was exactly my thought, should we consider Jatoba as a real rosewood alternative maintenance-wise ? Or is it closer to maple or ebony concerning its behaviour ?


Most maple boards have a coating on them, otherwise the maple will turn dingy grey over time. Ebony also requires regular maintenance.


----------



## bostjan (Mar 8, 2018)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Fretboard _wood_.
> 
> 
> 
> The maple boards on 99% of guitars are finished with a hard finish, so no oiling required.



Right, I didn't get much sleep last night...


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 8, 2018)

bostjan said:


> Right, I didn't get much sleep last night...



Don't worry, folks used to bring me oily Parkers all the time.


----------



## Andromalia (Mar 8, 2018)

Well, as long as it doesn't hurt the guitar. I cleaned my rosewood boards with windows cleaner for decades. (Ok, two of them, but writing decade*s* is cool) All that changed on the single guitar I still have from that period is that the rosewood got darker with time.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 8, 2018)

Andromalia said:


> Well, as long as it doesn't hurt the guitar. I cleaned my rosewood boards with windows cleaner for decades. (Ok, two of them, but writing decade*s* is cool) All that changed on the single guitar I still have from that period is that the rosewood got darker with time.



Most window cleaner is a mild mix of a simple, gentle detergent, a light solvent and some alcohol. Nothing that's inherently going to do anything bad to wood, especially at the dilution it's at.


----------



## dr_game0ver (Mar 8, 2018)

I use WD-40!


----------



## soliloquy (Mar 8, 2018)

unless something changed that i'm not familiar with, isn't CORT guitars now strictly Chinese? they used to be korean, then a huge issue came up where they fired their korean team, moved to china unannounced? or something?

(note: i'm not debating on if korea/china/Indonesia make better guitars!)


i used to really like the Zaza model, the EVL, and their other 'higher end' single cut guitar. but beyond that, 'meh'


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 8, 2018)

soliloquy said:


> unless something changed that i'm not familiar with, isn't CORT guitars now strictly Chinese? they used to be korean, then a huge issue came up where they fired their korean team, moved to china unannounced? or something?
> 
> (note: i'm not debating on if korea/china/Indonesia make better guitars!)
> 
> ...



Indonesia, not China.


----------



## TheUnknownOne (Mar 9, 2018)

soliloquy said:


> unless something changed that i'm not familiar with, isn't CORT guitars now strictly Chinese? they used to be korean, then a huge issue came up where they fired their korean team, moved to china unannounced? or something?
> 
> (note: i'm not debating on if korea/china/Indonesia make better guitars!)
> 
> ...



I believe the owners are still korean but the production is now strictly indonesian


----------



## MatiasTolkki (Mar 9, 2018)

TheUnknownOne said:


> I believe the owners are still korean but the production is now strictly indonesian



yeah, they own the factory where PRS, ibanez, fujigen and numerous other makers make their indonesian guitars at.


----------



## DeepSixed (Mar 9, 2018)

MatiasTolkki said:


> yeah, they own the factory where PRS, ibanez, fujigen and numerous other makers make their indonesian guitars at.



Not PRS. PRS SE are made at World Musical Instruments (along with higher end Schecter and the deluxe ESPs).

CorTek Indonesia does make the standard and "Premium" Ibanez models (I know I know, premium "Factory" but everything I've seen leads me to believe it's a dedicated line at Cort, not a unique facility - and I have a Premium, and like it). Note that the KX300 blue finish is almost identical to the "Geyser Blue" on the 2018 Premiums, and the X250 pink is basically identical to the JEMJRSPPK.


----------



## MatiasTolkki (Mar 9, 2018)

DeepSixed said:


> Not PRS. PRS SE are made at World Musical Instruments (along with higher end Schecter and the deluxe ESPs).
> 
> CorTek Indonesia does make the standard and "Premium" Ibanez models (I know I know, premium "Factory" but everything I've seen leads me to believe it's a dedicated line at Cort, not a unique facility - and I have a Premium, and like it). Note that the KX300 blue finish is almost identical to the "Geyser Blue" on the 2018 Premiums, and the X250 pink is basically identical to the JEMJRSPPK.



i know for a fact that PRS has indos now. whether they are cort or not I'm not sure.

also ibanez has been using that factory for years now. They own part of it.


----------



## Boojakki (Mar 10, 2018)

Yep, the SE "Standard" are Indonesian built.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Mar 10, 2018)

Everyone uses Cort in some way. If it's not full guitars it's hardware or individual components. Heck, they've even done overflow work for World.


----------



## TheUnknownOne (Jan 22, 2019)

Cort just teased a new model for Namm 

http://www.cortguitars.com/en/produ...rodTag=&qPack=&qNew=&qKey=all&qWord=&idx=2194




*ONSTRUCTION* Bolt-On
*BODY* Flamed Maple Top on Swamp Ash body
*NECK* 3PC Maple & Panga Panga
*FRETBOARD* Ebony
*FRETS* 24Frets(Stainless)
*SCALE* 648㎜(25.5")
*INLAY* Luminlay Side Dots
*TUNERS* Cort® Staggered Locking Machineheads
*BRIDGE* Cort® CFA-III Tremolo
*PICKUPS* Seymour Duncan® SH2N & TB4 Humbucker
*ELECTRONICS* 1 Volume & 1 Tone
5 Way Toggle Switch
*HARDWARE* Chrome
*STRINGS* D'Addario® YB EXL120


----------



## Wolfhorsky (Jan 22, 2019)

TheUnknownOne said:


> Cort just teased a new model for Namm
> 
> http://www.cortguitars.com/en/produ...rodTag=&qPack=&qNew=&qKey=all&qWord=&idx=2194
> 
> ...



Fugly RGDwannabe IMHO.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Jan 22, 2019)

TheUnknownOne said:


> Cort just teased a new model for Namm
> 
> http://www.cortguitars.com/en/produ...rodTag=&qPack=&qNew=&qKey=all&qWord=&idx=2194
> 
> ...


----------



## lewis (Jan 22, 2019)

if they started doing Kiesel esque models they would get my money because their (kiesel) attitude towards never wanting to do anything outside the USA to help rest of the world customers is a tad annoying (import tax and BS handling "charges"). They get quite hostile when you simply ask them why and if they plan to.


----------



## Lindmann (Jan 22, 2019)

What the hell is that?
Look at the outlines of these bevels...
This must be a very poor attempt to photoshop a guitar.
I really hope that this is not the actual guitar.

At least the hideous bevels deflect the attention from the colorway.
Oceanburst top, bright natural bevels, dark brown fingerboard, chrome hardware, white pickups, pearloid dots.
Aww man...why didn't they take the next step and paint the headstock red to make it perfect...?


----------



## gunch (Jan 22, 2019)

Wolfhorsky said:


> Fugly RGDwannabe IMHO.



More Keisel Aries to me


----------



## mikah912 (Jan 22, 2019)

What's worse is that their mockups usually have nothing in common with the real thing.

They debuted a couple of "modern" trans burst spalted maple models last year. EVERY real life example I could find - including one that I ordered and promptly returned - had dull flame maple tops with not an ounce of spalt to be found. 

So, I fully expect these to have washed out tops that make the obnoxious bezel look even worse.


----------



## diagrammatiks (Jan 22, 2019)

lewis said:


> if they started doing Kiesel esque models they would get my money because their (kiesel) attitude towards never wanting to do anything outside the USA to help rest of the world customers is a tad annoying (import tax and BS handling "charges"). They get quite hostile when you simply ask them why and if they plan to.


dude u gotta pay ur taxes


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 22, 2019)

Cort isn't really aiming these for mature markets. These are meant to undercut sales of brands they OEM for in developing countries: parts of Asia, Africa, South America and Eastern Europe.


----------



## Mathemagician (Jan 22, 2019)

Yep watch videos from younger people in Brazil, Argentina, Taiwan, Philippines etc. they are usually playing on “less expensive” gear that is still pretty expensive in their country due to tons of import taxes and conversion rates etc.

A stainless steel fret guitar with a comfortable arm bevel and nice cut for upper fret access with a cool top I would imagine would be popular at the price points they’ll go for.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jan 22, 2019)

silverabyss said:


> More Keisel Aries to me


nah, it's damn near identical to an rgd, especially the horn bevels.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Jan 22, 2019)

lewis said:


> if they started doing Kiesel esque models they would get my money because their (kiesel) attitude towards never wanting to do anything outside the USA to help rest of the world customers is a tad annoying (*import tax* and BS handling "charges"). They get quite hostile when you simply ask them why and if they plan to.



How is this Kiesel's problem?


----------



## Rawkmann (Jan 22, 2019)

Looks good to me for what it is even tho I’m not into these newer Kiesel-esque aesthetics on guitars lately. I actually think it looks better overall than most Kiesels or Kiesel by way of Ibanez variants.


----------



## lewis (Jan 22, 2019)

wannabguitarist said:


> How is this Kiesel's problem?


Well it is because if i could buy kiesels in europe and avoid those charges i would already own 2 and they would have around $2500 of my money


----------



## soldierkahn (Jan 22, 2019)

I had one of the first KX custom models they put out like 10 years ago, but it was the prototype for the KX-custom, the KX-1F. Thing played better than more expensive Schecter guitars that were hanging in the same shop. Popped a JB and Jazz in it, and that was my main for soooo long until i finally converted completely to Ibanez.


----------



## Andromalia (Jan 23, 2019)

lewis said:


> if they started doing Kiesel esque models they would get my money because their (kiesel) attitude towards never wanting to do anything outside the USA to help rest of the world customers is a tad annoying (import tax and BS handling "charges"). They get quite hostile when you simply ask them why and if they plan to.


On the other hand, reading what I have read from them, they can keep their business in the US, really.


----------



## gunch (Jan 23, 2019)

bostjan said:


> Never tried a Parker? I've wondered if phenolic will take any oil. Technically, it should be sealed off already.



Wood.


----------

